# My first jurried craft show



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got a notice that we have been selected to have a booth at one of the bigger local "jurried" craft fairs this year. We have done smaller shows in the past and done failrly well selling pens and wine stoppers. This year we have added cutting boards to our line up.

Really excited about this craft fair. I have heard great reviews from the past. Now we just have to figure out pricing for everything.

I guess I should go make some more saw dust now.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! Welcome to the world of juried art & craft shows. You will find the customers have more money and will spend it at the higher end shows.

Where are you located? What show did you make it in?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Now you're gonna have to ramp up the design efforts. That'll be good for ya.
Make us all proud.
Bill


----------



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

Craft show is in Fishers, Indiana. Looking forward to lots of customers, lots of sales and lots of $$$$. Hope I can make a good variety of quality items that customers will fight over


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I go to my first juried show this fall as well. Building like mad. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 6, 2012)

Best of luck with the craft fair. Without a doubt, you'll do well.


----------



## WoodGoddess (Sep 27, 2012)

Good luck! My husband would love a look at your pens!


----------



## lathman (Oct 25, 2012)

did my first outdoor show this year…it was juried and they judged also…....i took first in the woods catagory! cash and a medal…..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats,enjoy!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Keep us posted with how this show pans out for you. Good to see fellow LJs moving up.


----------

